# Voting Poll: PotM November 2012



## Overread (Dec 5, 2012)

Even with winter setting in with the chills it seems that nothing has frozen the fires of inspiration this month! A fantastic selection of photos and good luck to all! 

Tyreman by Samerr9






Miss Misery by Invisible





pixie teears by Binga63





Porth Nanven by Bios.





lonely piano by VIPGraphX





Sunset duo by invisible





Tree by Tuffythepug





Raindrops by four20





Desparation by cpeay





Bridal Veil Creek by Rotanimod





Orange by SCraig





Pacu Jawi Bull Racing 1 by ndwgolf





Pacu Jawi Bull Racing 2 by ndwgolf





Twin Tears by binga63





Wayne by PhillipM





It's been awhile... by mishele





On the Dark Side by PhillipM





First Ice - By Rotanimod





Single Boobie by binga63


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 5, 2012)

How do you choose just 1?!  Amazing shots this month!!!


----------



## thetrue (Dec 5, 2012)

Sooooo many great photos!!!!! Good luck to everyone, hopefully I'll be on one of these lists some day!


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 5, 2012)

A bunch of cool images this month.  Tough decision, but my vote is cast


----------



## Sarmad (Dec 6, 2012)

Pacu Jawi Bull Racing ones are my favs, I love the chaos in the audience in B&W one, but that also kinda ruins the photo. Second one is awesome, Gotta vote for that.

Other strong competitors were First Ice, Lonely Piano and Twin tears. First Ice especially was a wonderful landscape, I loved the white snow covered mountain in the background. Lonely piano was my sure vote only if the door's grill wasn't that soft. That makes the photo wonderful but at the same time cheap.


----------



## rlemert (Dec 6, 2012)

I wish I could vote for two


----------



## photoloverpp (Dec 6, 2012)

wow, all the shots are pretty good, hard to vote. anyway, I vote the one I like best.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Dec 6, 2012)

I really think this is one of the best collections of images we have ever had.  Outstanding work last month, TPF


----------



## mishele (Dec 6, 2012)

Tough month to vote for sure!!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 6, 2012)

Hoooo boyyyyyy...now this is one tough month to choose just one shot!!! Congratulations to all the shooters and their photos!!!


----------



## Fishwagon (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow, what incredible shots.....had to think about this one for a while.....fantastic job to everyone involved....

Edit: My wife picked Twin Tears, but there is something about Desperation that keeps me staring at it for a long time.


----------



## panblue (Dec 7, 2012)

Some great images there!


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 7, 2012)

Beauty is, and I'm hoping for Osmosis..


----------



## juliarvil973 (Jan 24, 2013)

Orange is really great. i don't know why it has so little vote. i don't think the picture that had most vote is that great


----------

